# bb



## AlexXD (Jan 6, 2008)

grushka69 said:


> Folks, I've been trying this for a week now. And I'm certain it's made some difference.
> 
> I'd suggest trying a Curcumin supplement, taking it 2-3 times a day. Also, I BELIEVE (tho not certain) that tasking it with piperine makes it more bioavailable. So try to get a supplement that has piperine, or at least try to maybe eat something with pepper in it when you take the Curcumin supplement.
> 
> Try it folks.


What about curcumin tea? I found out about _that _when researching lucid dreaming, but would that work (you think?)


----------



## raphus cucullatus (Feb 6, 2008)

If you mean turmeric, then I take it daily, the organic one.

It's very healthy overall, not sure if it has/had any affect on DP but I think it's just great. Interesting link, let us know if you notice anything else.


----------

